# Does attractent spray work?



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was at walmart getting some hooks and came across that spray on attractant and wondered if that stuff is worth the money. I mostly fish with live bait but would like to catch more with artificial, I was curious to know if that stuff makes a difference when using crankbaits and rubbers.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i personally have some nitro bass gravy. i'm trying to use it up as I don't really like it. Its a mess, the bottle leaks, and it leaves a thin film on your lures. once its gone I don't plan on getting any more. Its not worth the hassle, mess, cost, and negligible improvement. I have seen bass tourney guys spraying it all over though.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I use that powerbait gel stuff... now I don't know if it is just coincidence or what but I will be fishing with a jig and craw... with no luck and the next cast after I put that stuff on I get one... now could have just been I put it right in that fishes front door... but I have had it happen more than once so you make up your mind about that one... I am a believer!!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I used to use it and I think its wierd, I think everyone who has sent has there bottle leak at one time and another.

Anyway I dont think that really matters to much, I have yum scent and rarely use it. I think its more trouble then its worth, takes up time, space, and gets that nasty smell on your hands.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

never used the spray, but have used those crappie nuggets on crappies at kentucky lake. seem to get more hits with the nuggets than without.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have the spray kind and a bottle of the gravy, can't really say one way or another about either....when there gone I don't think I'll buy any more.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no doubt in my mind that there are times when scent works as well as times when it does't matter one way or the other. I have, or several occasions done some testing while fishing Erie and have proven that it has produced a bite when non-scented presentations do not. My testing has been limited to walleye and smallmouth.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

only thing i use it on is jigs. yeah it works....it covers up the smell of copenhagen on my jig.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

FutureClassicChamp said:


> only thing i use it on is jigs. yeah it works....it covers up the smell of copenhagen on my jig.


I had 9 radiation treatments to offset the effects of copenhagen .


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

to "it depends". lol

cheers


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I asked a buddy at work and he said that he uses real craw. He told me they use actual crawfish to make the sent. He said it doesnt really help attract bass, but it makes them keep a hold of it longer due to the real taste of crawfish. I might try it out someday, figured I would check with you guys first before I wasted my money.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I use it to help cover up the scent of sun block. I have had fish drop lures fast as hell from what I guess was sunblock. They do hold on longer with the real craw. that's what I use.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

from what im told... fish totally hate deet in bug spray..... so a little spray helps with that......... Yum's attractant is awesome in my opinion.. the shad and craw reak to high heaven but they work.... not sayin it works miracles but i have noticed more bites after a spritz or two


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

heyjay said:


> I had 9 radiation treatments to offset the effects of copenhagen .


my point was that i use it to mask negative odors. also, if it is something you will believe in, then itll give you confidence. a confident angler is a better angler.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I use Spike It's Garlic sent. I just dip it in and it will change the tip of your bait chartruse. I think it works.


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

I've seen a product from Yum that is made for your hands to cover, or eliminate scent. I don't remember what it was called. But, has anyone used it?

I gotta believe it will help. We mask our odor when hunting land animals, makes sense to do the same when hunting animals underwater too.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

kennedy327 said:


> I was at walmart getting some hooks and came across that spray on attractant and wondered if that stuff is worth the money.


My wife doesn't like the smell she usually runs from me and tells me to get a shower.  

The times I have used any kind of spray on attractants they haven't helped but they also have not hurt the fishing either. Most of the time I have tried the attractants it was because nothing was biting and after adding it the fish still didn't bite. I am now a believer in the crappie nibbles after using them this spring. It was the only kind of bait I added to my jigs this spring fishing for crappies and did very well with them. 

I bought some Berkley crappie attratant. I put it in an empty peanut butter jar so it's easier to use, I don't waste a lot of it, and it doesn't leak. So that might be something you might want to think about doing if you buy some.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

it might help a little, some of it is good. but some of it can deter bites {cheap stuff} and it is a hit and miss game


----------

